
Ask HN: Azure customers, why do you host with Azure over AWS or GCP? - emeerson
Additionally:
- What OS do you run? 
- Do you have a meaningful server-less component of infrastructure?
- Do you containerize your hosted services? 
- How big is your company (&amp; does the company host exclusively one provider or give flexibility?)<p>Context: don&#x27;t work for any of the Cloud Providers. mostly curious as an AWS cloud customer.
======
shyn3
With AWS you have to buy a new SQL Server license, with Azure you can carry it
with you.

Replaced all the legacy services with Azure alternatives. For example, IIS Web
Servers now run in containers. F5 has been replaced with CloudFlare/Front
Door. File servers replaced with NetApp. SQL instance replaced with SQL MI.
Jumpboxes replaced with Azure Bastion.

40,000+ employees. All the vendors are used. Multiple on premise data centers
as well, looking to migrate.

~~~
emeerson
Super helpful - thank you! IIS / containerized .NET apps that may be optimized
in Azure is compelling.

------
verdverm
I use GCP because it is the best. I believe a lot of people using Azure and
GCloud because it ties in with their emails and office systems. It's the same
user and auth systems.

AWS is on its way down, when was the last time they came out with something
exciting? All I've seen recently are high profile exits and some attempts at
products in the leading emerging markets in tech that have not seen good
reviews.

~~~
tcbasche
> AWS is on its way down, when was the last time they came out with something
> exciting?

1\. AWS is still vastly more popular and with way more market adoption than
another other provider (by a massive margin)

2\. Who cares about exciting? I want stability, with decent support, huge
community and great tooling.

I think it's a case of YMMV. GCP works for some, likewise with Azure. AWS is
just a good workhorse and a solid choice for just about any system.

Although I've always found it weird we have this 'us vs them' mentality with
the cloud provider we end up choosing.

~~~
emeerson
Exciting is also a confusing property for me.

AWS has offered a superset of services beyond what I or colleagues have ever
been able to apply.

~~~
verdverm
By exciting, I mean pushing out research and open source, which eventually
makes it into products. I have yet to see anything serious or popular comes
out of Amazon. Compare this to Google and Microsoft and you can see a clear
difference

~~~
tcbasche
> serious or popular

I'm still a little confused. What's not serious or popular coming out of
Amazon? What's the different in Microsoft and GCP?

~~~
verdverm
Kubernetes, Golang, Cuelang, Tensorflow ML research in particular for Google

Visual Studio Code, WSL, .Net on Linux, Hololens 2, MRTK, a number of
interesting ML tools and research.

Amazon... do you know of any examples?

Largely GOOG and MSFT are giving back through research and open source while
AMZN is rarely seen doing this and with little fanfare

